# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  فيصل العجب

## سانتو

* 

سجل  فيصل العجب  حافل ومليء بالانجازات علي مساري ناديه المريخ والمنتخب  الوطني، فقد استطاع  خلال فترة وجيزة ان يضع بصمته ويصنع تاريخا عريضا ورسم  لوحة ستبقي  للأجيال. ساهم بشكل فاعل في صعود المنتخب الوطني السوداني الي  نهائيات  بطولة العرب بالكويت وتصدر مجموعته في لبنان بالفوز علي  موريتانيا والصومال  والتعادل مع لبنان واحرز العجب ثلاثة اهداف في هذه  التصفيات اثنان في مرمي  الصومال والثالث في المرمى الموريتاني.إنجازاته مع  ناديه المريخ حقق مع  المريخ الفوز ببطولة الدوري الممتاز ثلاث مرات على  التوالي اعوام  99-2000-2001-2002م..الفوز ببطولة كأس السودان اعوام   2001-2005-2006-2008م.الفوز بلقب الهداف في بطولة الممتاز مرتين: عام 1999م   برصيد «7» اهداف وعام 2005 برصيد «19» هدفاً.هداف القمة في الالفية   الجديدة برصيد «5» اهداف.هداف السودان بصورة مطلقة في بطولات الاندية   الأفريقية برصيد «12» هدفاً.احتفظ مع زملائه بسجل خال من الهزائم في «13»   مباراة أفريقية لعبت باستاد المريخ امام كل من:- شباب بلوزداد.. فاز المريخ   2/ صفر- الاهلي المصري.. فاز المريخ 3/1- فيلا اليوغندي.. فاز المريخ  2/1-  كانون ياوندي الكاميروني.. فاز المريخ 4/صفر- قرين بفلوز.. فاز  المريخ  1/صفر- يوسكاف مدغشقر.. فاز المريخ 3/صفر- المقاولين العرب.. فاز  المريخ  3/1- ريفينيو.. فاز المريخ 2/صفر- باماكو المالي.. فاز المريخ  3/صفر- سانت  لوبوبو الكنغولي.. فاز المريخ 2/1- القطن التشادي.. فاز  المريخ 5/صفر-  الشلف الجزائري.. فاز المريخ3/صفر.أعاد المريخ إلى  الانتصارات خارج ارضه  بعد غياب عشرة اعوام وذلك بالفوز على مبالي هيروز  اليوغندي 2/1 وعلى باورد  دينموز الزامبي 2/1.. يذكر أن آخر انتصار للمريخ  خارج ارضه حققه المريخ كان  في العام 1990 عندما فاز على الصقور الليبي  3/صفر.رقم قياسي في التسجيل  عام 2005م كان عام العجب فقد احرز فيه «32»  هدفاً منها «19» هدفا في الدوري  الممتاز اهلته لاعتلاء عرش الهدافين،  بالإضافة إلى «4» اهداف في كأس  السودان و«7» اهداف في المباريات الودية،  وهدفين دوليين. لاعب بمواصفات  خاصة جداً.. أي مدرب يتمناه في صفوفه لأنه  لاعب صاحب مهام متعددة داخل  الملعب... قناص.. يجيد الحركة في كل جبهات  الهجوم.. هداف ماهر.. صاحب خلق  رفيع داخل وخارج الملعب واحدًا من أكثر  لاعبي كرة القدم شهرة في السودان




*

----------


## سانتو

*ولى عودة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عود لينا ياسانتو الفرح
واملانا بابداعات سيد اسياد الكورة السودانية وملك الملوك فيصل العجب


*

----------


## musab aljak

*انه الملك سيد الكفر ..
فيصل عجب سيدو ..

*

----------


## سامرين

*لاعجب فانه يمشى واثق الخطى.وواثق الخطى يمشى ملكاً
*

----------

